# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Μετατροπη Λαμπάτου Ραδιοφώνου (Μακρά-βραχέα) σε Fm

## thabibikas

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλο το forum.
Θα χρειαστώ την εξαιρετική βοήθεια σας.

Αρχικά δεν ξέρω έαν γράφω στο σωστό μέρος και θα ήθελα να μεταφερθέι απο τον διαχεριστή εάν ανοίκει σε κάποια άλλη θεματική ενότητα.

Λοιπόν, έχω στα χέρια μου ένα πλήρως λειτουργικό Λαμπάτο ραδίοφωνο Philips BX350a, το παρόν ραδίοφωνο είναι  από το 1955 από τον παππού μου.
Το ραδιόφωνο βρίσκεται στον σπίτι ώς διακοσμήτικό στοιχείο, έαν και είναι λειτουργικότατο αλλά είναι για συχνότητες ΜΟΝΟ μακρών και βραχέων.

Τώρα θα ήθελα να γίνει λειτουργικότατο στα Fm, για να ήχει στο σαλόνι μας και να μας θυμήζει τον παππου μας.

Από πίσω έχει κάποια inputs όπως θα δείτε στις φωτογραφίες αλλά δεν γνωρίζω την χρήση τους αλλά ούτε και τι βύσμα μπορώ να συνδέσω.









Θέωρώ σαν άσχετός που είμαι στον τομέα αυτό ότι έχω 3 επιλογές:

1)Κρατώντας την γραφική του εικόνα να αλλάξω όλα τα "σωθηκά του από ένα fm" . Αλλα τα ρυθμιστήρια δεν είναι ποτενσιόμετρα που νόμιζα έγώ πριν το ανοιξώ, αυτά απλά κινούν κάποιες συρμάτινες ντίζες.

2) Επιλογή σύνδεσης κάποιου auxilary τυπου από πίσω έαν γίνεται

3) Σύνδεση μόνο του ήχειο εσωτερικά με ένα bluetooth amplifier και να παίζω απο το κινητό με κάτι σαν αυτο: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TDA7492P-...53.m1438.l2649


Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια σας προκαταβολικά.
Καλά χριστούγεννά!

----------


## Ακρίτας

Φίλε Θάνο. 
Προτείνω να μη πειράξεις καθόλου το ραδιόφωνο, πέρα από έναν καλό καθαρισμό και να το βάζεις που και που να παίζει στα μεσαία. 
Αν θέλεις να ακούς και FM πάρε ένα από αυτά τα σύγχρονα ραδιόφωνα με "vintage" εμφάνιση και βάλτο δίπλα του. Πιστεύω ότι θα είναι όμορφος συνδυασμός.

----------


## Dragonborn

> Επιλογή σύνδεσης κάποιου auxilary τυπου από πίσω έαν γίνεται



Αυτή είναι η καλύτερη λύση, σώζεις το ιστορικό ραδιόφωνο και παίζεις και FM. Θα συνδέσεις ένα χαμηλό μονοφωνικό σήμα audio στην εισοδο πικάπ, στα παλιά συνήθως είναι 1 V RMS με υψηλή αντίσταση εισόδου.

Επίσης θα πρότεινα να αλλάξεις τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές στο τροφοδοτικό και αν έχει στην κάθοδο της λυχνίας εξόδου, γιατί θα έχουν πια ξεραθεί.

----------


## IRF

Πρώτον το να μετατρέψεις- πειράξεις ένα παλιό ραδιόφωνο που δουλεύει είναι ΙΕΡΟΣΥΛΙΑ. Πολλοί θα υποφέραμε εδώ μέσα να βρούμε ανταλλακτικά να κάνουμε παρόμοια ραδιόφωνα να δουλέψουν. Το να βγάλεις τα «σωθικά του» και να βάλεις από ένα FM είναι μια πράξη που εδώ στο φόρουμ θα σε χαρακτήριζαν οι περισσότεροι σαν τον Τζακ τον Αντεροβγάλτη :Lol: .Θα ήθελα να μάθω ποιους σταθμούς συντονίζει όπως είναι; και με τι κεραία;Το δοκίμασες;

----------


## xrist sakis

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους! Οπως είπαν και οι προγράψαντες μην το πειράξεις...Αν θέλεις να ακούς FM πάρε ένα τιουνεράκι και σύνδεσέ το στην βοηθητική είσοδο που έχει για να το ακούς από εκεί. Θα έχει ωραίο ήχο, μονοφωνικό βέβαια πάντα αλλά γλυκό! Μικρός έχω χαλάσει δυό τρία τέτοια ραδιόφωνα και έχω τύψεις τώρα...
    Σάκης.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους! Οπως είπαν και οι προγράψαντες μην το πειράξεις...Αν θέλεις να ακούς FM πάρε ένα τιουνεράκι και σύνδεσέ το στην βοηθητική είσοδο που έχει για να το ακούς από εκεί. Θα έχει ωραίο ήχο, μονοφωνικό βέβαια πάντα αλλά γλυκό! Μικρός έχω χαλάσει δυό τρία τέτοια ραδιόφωνα και έχω τύψεις τώρα...
> 
>     Σάκης.



- Αυτή  τη  διαδικασία  (σύνδεση  στο  aux)  την  είχα  κάνει  σε  ανάλογο  λαμπάτο  ραδιόφωνο  με  cd  προσοχή  στη  προσαρμογή  της  αντίστασης ,  όσο  για  βύσματα  θα  βάλεις  μπανάνες, τώρα  το  αποτέλεσμα  της  σύνδεσης  αν  και  είχε  γλυκό  ήχο  νομίζω  ότι  υπήρχε  έλλειψη  στις  υψηλές  συχνότητες.

----------


## nick1974

απ το να καταστρεψεις ενα κοσμημα θα σου δωσω μια καλυτερη προκληση: κατασκευασε ενα δεκτη FM stereo με την τεχνολογια εκεινης της εποχης  :Wink:  και με παρομοιο ομορφο design  (οσο γινεται φυσικα)

----------


## p.gabr

Αγαπητοί φίλοι Χρόνια πολλά .
Αφήστε το παιδί να κάνει τα γούστα του ,έτσι και αλλιώς γρήγορα θα το βαρεθεί και θα το εγκαταλείψει .
Θα πρέπει να συνδέσεις την πηγη σου με δυο μπανανουλες στις δυο μεσαίες τρυπάς μην το φοβάσαι δεν θα κάνεις κάποια ζημία στο ράδιο 
Το σήμα εισόδου πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον 200mV και θα ήταν ακόμα καλύτερα στο σημείο εισόδου (συνδεμένη επάνω στις δυο μπανάνες ) να υπάρχει μια αντίσταση 100ωμ σαν φορτίο της πηγής .
Φυσικα όπως είπε και ο θυμιος μην περιμένεις hifi γιατί έτσι και αλλιώς είναι υπολογισμένο και έχει πυκνωτη να περιορίζει τις συχνότητες ανω των 4 κηζ
OMΩΣ Ο ήχος που βγάζουν αυτά τα κουτιά είναι απλά ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟΣ 

Απο ένα τελευταίο μικρο ραδιακι που του έγινε ολική ανακατασκευή  απλά ακούστε τον ήχο του  και μιλάμε για 600mw με ένα τσουβάλι παραμόρφωση

----------


## thabibikas

Καλημέρα σας και χρόνια πολλά,
μιας και παρακολουθώ χρόνια το forum και έχω δει πολλές κατασκευές σας με λαμπάτους ενισχυτές κυρίως και τι κόπος γίνεται για αυτές, αποφάσισα και εγώ να μην "χαλάσω" την γνησιότητα του ραδιοφώνου.
Το ραδιόφωνο θα καθαριστέι και θα αλλαχθούν οι πυκνωτές! Θα αλλαχθούν τα καλώδια που πάνε στο ηχείο γιατί είναι πολυκερισμένα.

'Ετσι και εγώ αποφάσισα να βάλω είσοδο για fm, οπότε θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας για το τι θα χρειαστώ για ένα χαμηλό μονοφωνικό σήμα audio στην εισοδο πικάπ, πέρα από τις μπανάνες συνδεσής.

@IRF συντονίζει σε κάποιες συχνότητες εξωτερικου, δεν έχω κάποια κεραία! Απο που μπορώ να προμηθευτώ μία για να πίανω στα μακρα;

Τέλος δεν με νοιάζει να είναι στέρεο απλά με ενδιαφέρει να έχω fm ώστε να το χαίρομαι κάθε μέρα και να το κάνω δώρο στον πατέρα μου να θυμάται τον δικό του.!!

Σας ευχαριστώ 'ολους για την άμεση απόκριση στο θέμα μου!

----------


## thabibikas

> Πρώτον το να μετατρέψεις- πειράξεις ένα παλιό ραδιόφωνο που δουλεύει είναι ΙΕΡΟΣΥΛΙΑ. Πολλοί θα υποφέραμε εδώ μέσα να βρούμε ανταλλακτικά να κάνουμε παρόμοια ραδιόφωνα να δουλέψουν. Το να βγάλεις τα «σωθικά του» και να βάλεις από ένα FM είναι μια πράξη που εδώ στο φόρουμ θα σε χαρακτήριζαν οι περισσότεροι σαν τον Τζακ τον Αντεροβγάλτη.Θα ήθελα να μάθω ποιους σταθμούς συντονίζει όπως είναι; και με τι κεραία;Το δοκίμασες;



Καλημέρα, δεν έχω κάποια κεραία! Συντονίζει σε κάποιους σταθμούς του εξώτερικού,
'ηταν κομμένα τα καλώδια του ήχειου, συμπληρωσα κάτι μικρές επεκτάσεις που είχα στο χωρίο μου και δούλεψε κανονικά.
Μόλις αρχίσω την ανακατάσκευή του θα αντικατάσταθούν εξ΄ολοκλήρου τα καλώδια!

Με μια τέτοια κεραία μπορώ να το δοκιμάσω; http://images-nitrosell-com.akamaize...%20Antenna.jpg

----------


## CLOCKMAN

Για κεραία μη το παλεύεις βάλε ένα μακρύ καλώδιο στην είσοδο κεραίας που έχεις και άπλωσε το και από την αλλη που έχει το σήμα της γειωσης βάλε πάλι ένα καλώδιο σε μια βρύση και κατά το βραδάκι θα ακούσεις πολλούς σταθμούς
μιλάμε για απλά και πρακτικά πράματα

----------


## thabibikas

> Για κεραία μη το παλεύεις βάλε ένα μακρύ καλώδιο στην είσοδο κεραίας που έχεις και άπλωσε το και από την αλλη που έχει το σήμα της γειωσης βάλε πάλι ένα καλώδιο σε μια βρύση και κατά το βραδάκι θα ακούσεις πολλούς σταθμούς
> μιλάμε για απλά και πρακτικά πράματα



Σε βρυση;
Έχω τετοια κεραία όπως την παραπάνω, έαν βάλω μια μπανανα στην ακρή της θα είναι αποτελεσματική;

----------


## ΠΑΝ

Το μεγάφωνο και τα ματια σου,
είναι οτι καλό καποτε καατασκεύαζε η Φίλιπς,
alnico!
Η λάμπα εξόδου είναι EL 84 ;
αν είναι σε καλή κατασταση, ρευμα 40-45 mA βάλτη στη μπάντα για τα εγγόνια σου και βάλε στη θεση της μι φτηνή .

----------


## nick1974

> Σε βρυση;
> Έχω τετοια κεραία όπως την παραπάνω, έαν βάλω μια μπανανα στην ακρή της θα είναι αποτελεσματική;




ισως, αλλα αυτο το χαζοπραμα δε το λες κεραια...
Απλωσε ενα συρματακι σε κανα μπαλκονι η ταρατσα και θα δεις πραγματικη διαφορα, 
Και πηνιοσυρμα η ακομα και το ατσαλοσυρμα που απλωνεις ρουχα κανει
και μη ξεχασεις τη γειωση. (βρυση η καλοριφερ η καγγελα... τεσπα κατι ...μεγαλο... )

----------


## thabibikas

> ισως, αλλα αυτο το χαζοπραμα δε το λες κεραια...
> Απλωσε ενα συρματακι σε κανα μπαλκονι η ταρατσα και θα δεις πραγματικη διαφορα, 
> Και πηνιοσυρμα η ακομα και το ατσαλοσυρμα που απλωνεις ρουχα κανει
> και μη ξεχασεις τη γειωση. (βρυση η καλοριφερ η καγγελα... τεσπα κατι ...μεγαλο... )



Μπορώ γειώσω σε σουκο πρίζα; Να χρησιμοποιήσω μόνο την γειωσή της;

----------


## nick1974

χμμμμ... πολυ πιθανον (αν πεφτει ρελε βαλε εναν 1:1) και καλο ειναι να μπαινει κι αυτη για θεμα ασφαλειας, αλλα δε θα προσφερει τιποτα ιδιεταιρο στη ληψη.
Η γειωση που προτεινουμε δεν ειναι γειωση ασφαλειας αλλα rf που βελτιωνει τη ληψη και εξαφανιζει και το θορυβο και βελτιωνει καπως και τις διαλειψεις του ιονοσφαιρικου, και με αυτο για γνωμονα πιο σοβαρη γειωση θα ταν ενα καλωδιο πεταμενο χυμα περα περα στην ταρατσα παρα αυτο που λες

----------


## IRF

> Μπορώ γειώσω σε σουκο πρίζα; Να χρησιμοποιήσω μόνο την γειωσή της;



Ούτε για αστείο θα ακούς όλο το θόρυβο 50 χερτζ και όχι μόνο. Καλύτερα σε ένα φράχτη μεταλλικό που πάει βαθιά στο χώμα

----------


## thabibikas

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολυ όλους! Σχετικά με την είσοδο πικαπ για να εχω fm, τι θα χρειαστώ;

----------


## nick1974

χμμμ... δεν ξερω αν η εισοδος του πικαπ εχει RIAA...
μηπως εχει κι αλλη εισοδο aux η κατι τετοιο?






> Ούτε για αστείο θα ακούς όλο το θόρυβο 50 χερτζ και όχι μόνο. Καλύτερα σε ένα φράχτη μεταλλικό που πάει βαθιά στο χώμα




νταξει, αναλογα τη γειωση μπορει να μην ειναι και τοσο χαλια, (αν πχ ειναι μονοκατοικια με πολυ καλη γειωση ειναι οκ) αλλα οπως και να ναι στο σημα δε βοηθαει καθολου η σχεδον καθολου, και θελει και τους "φραχτες"

----------


## chris73

Έχω το ίδιο. Ακόμη μια πιθανή χρήση. Χωρίς να κάνεις τίποτα άλλο βάζεις στην είσοδο πικαπ μια ηλεκτρική κιθάρα και παίζει μια χαρά για μελέτη στο σπίτι.
Καταγραφή.JPG

μανουαλ εδώ
http://www.radiodatabase.nl

----------


## SeAfasia

> Φίλε Θάνο. 
> Προτείνω να μη πειράξεις καθόλου το ραδιόφωνο, πέρα από έναν καλό καθαρισμό και να το βάζεις που και που να παίζει στα μεσαία. 
> Αν θέλεις να ακούς και FM πάρε ένα από αυτά τα σύγχρονα ραδιόφωνα με "vintage" εμφάνιση και βάλτο δίπλα του. Πιστεύω ότι θα είναι όμορφος συνδυασμός.



μια από τα ίδια,θα είναι "εγκλημα" να το διαλύσεις....αφού όπως λες λειτουργεί.....

----------


## thabibikas

> Έχω το ίδιο. Ακόμη μια πιθανή χρήση. Χωρίς να κάνεις τίποτα άλλο βάζεις στην είσοδο πικαπ μια ηλεκτρική κιθάρα και παίζει μια χαρά για μελέτη στο σπίτι.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71810
> 
> μανουαλ εδώ
> http://www.radiodatabase.nl



Καλημέρα σας,
δηλαδή μπορώ να το συνδέσω με μονοφωνικό τζακ; Μπορείς να μου εξήγήσεις εαν δεν σου κάνει κόπο όλες τις πίσω εξοδους;
Ούτε το manual βρίσκω στην σελίδα για το παρόν μοντέλο!

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Καλημέρα σας,
> δηλαδή μπορώ να το συνδέσω με μονοφωνικό τζακ; Μπορείς να μου εξήγήσεις εαν δεν σου κάνει κόπο όλες τις πίσω εξοδους;
> Ούτε το manual βρίσκω στην σελίδα για το παρόν μοντέλο!



Από αριστερά προς τα δεξια:

1. Είσοδος κεραίας - γείωση.

2. Είσοδος εξωτερικής πηγής ήχου - γείωση. Το εσωτερικό του ομοαξονικού πηγαίνει με μια μπανάνα αριστερά και η θωράκιση με μια άλλη μπανάνα δεξιά (γείωση). Στην εικόνα δείχνει ένα πικαπ. Την εποχή εκείνη τα πικάπ είχαν κεραμεικές κεφαλές και δεν είχαν διόρθωση κατά RIAA.

3. Έξοδος εξωτερικού μεγαφώνου - γείωση. Από την έξοδο του μεγαφώνου και τη γείωση της εξωτερικής πηγής μπορείς να πάρεις έξοδο για μαγνητοφώνηση (λέμε τώρα).

Το ραδιόφωνο λαμβάνει και χωρίς εξωτερική κεραία γιατί εσωτερικά έχει φερρίτη, ένα τεντωμένο σύρμα όμως και μια γείωση στο πλησιέστερο κάγκελο (όχι στη γείωση της πρίζας) πιθανόν να βελτιώσει τη λήψη.

----------


## chris73

Και επίσης μπορεί αντί για μπανάνες να χρησιμοποιηθεί ένα κοινό φις καθώς η απόσταση από τις τρύπες και η διάμετρος ταιριάζει ακριβώς. 
(αλλά θα σημειώσεις ποιο είναι η γείωση και ποιό το σήμα για να μην τα βάζεις ανάποδα. )

Για το μάνουαλ στην αριστερή μπάρα κατεβαίνεις εκεί που λέει "Toestellen"
Κάτω από αυτό πας "Philips" - "na WO2"

Τότε δεξιά ανοίγει άλλος κατάλογος και από εκεί κατεβαίνοντας επιλέγεις το μοντέλο. Με το που το επιλέξεις δεξιότερα εμφανίζεται δυνατότητα να το κατεβάσεις.

----------


## thabibikas

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## thabibikas

Επιπλέον έχω αυτό το Pickup "jim carson wst 1200" με Out 2rca, μπορώ να το συνδέσω εδώ;
έχω και έναν ενισχυτή "yamaha rv367" στον οποιο συνδεσα εκει το pickup αλλα και πάλι δεν παράγει ήχο, έαν υποθέσουμε ότι το Πικαπ δεν έχει κάποια καμένη έξοδο, θα επρεπε να παιζει ή θέλει καποια ειδική είσοδο για πικαπ ή κάποιον "προενισχυτή;"

----------


## nick1974

> Επιπλέον έχω αυτό το Pickup "jim carson wst 1200" με Out 2rca, μπορώ να το συνδέσω εδώ;
> έχω και έναν ενισχυτή "yamaha rv367" στον οποιο συνδεσα εκει το pickup αλλα και πάλι δεν παράγει ήχο, έαν υποθέσουμε ότι το Πικαπ δεν έχει κάποια καμένη έξοδο, θα επρεπε να παιζει ή θέλει καποια ειδική είσοδο για πικαπ ή κάποιον "προενισχυτή;"



Το πικαπ δεν εχει κατι για να καει. Αν η βελονα ειναι ενταξει δουλευει (εκτος πια κι αν καποιος εκοψε τα καλωδια με τον κοφτη) η δε κεφαλη δεν παιζει ουτε μια στο εκατομμυριο να καει (εκτος κι αν εχωσε καποιος τα rca στην πριζα!!!) 
ΑΛΛΑ ειναι συσκευη που θελει πολυ ιδιεταιρη προενισχυση με μεγαλη απολαβη και διορθωση RIAA.


Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## thabibikas

> Το πικαπ δεν εχει κατι για να καει. Αν η βελονα ειναι ενταξει δουλευει (εκτος πια κι αν καποιος εκοψε τα καλωδια με τον κοφτη) η δε κεφαλη δεν παιζει ουτε μια στο εκατομμυριο να καει (εκτος κι αν εχωσε καποιος τα rca στην πριζα!!!) 
> ΑΛΛΑ ειναι συσκευη που θελει πολυ ιδιεταιρη προενισχυση με μεγαλη απολαβη και διορθωση RIAA.
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Καλημέρα σας,
επειδή είμαι παντελώς άσχετος με τα Πικαπ Και τις προενισχυσεις τους, θα μπορούσατε να με βοήθησετε τι ακριβώς χρειάζομαι για να παίξει το παραπάνω πικαπ με τον ενισχυτή τον yamaha;
Όχι δεν είναι κομμένα τα καλώδια των rca. όταν βάζω την βελόνα στο πικαπ ακουγεται μουσική σε παρα πολυ χαμηλή έντασή και ας μην έχω συνδέσει το Πικαπ πουθενά.

----------


## Spark

12ε  το φθηνότερο που βρηκα
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Stereo-MM-P...IAAOSw4Z5aMQ92

πρόσεξε: κανεις δεν σου εγγυάται το ηχητικό αποτέλεσμα που θα βγαλουν 4 διαφορετικές συσκευές συνδεδεμένες
όπως πικαπ-προενισχυτης-ενισχυτης-ηχεια

----------


## dinos.liaskos

> Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους! Οπως είπαν και οι προγράψαντες μην το πειράξεις...Αν θέλεις να ακούς FM πάρε ένα τιουνεράκι και σύνδεσέ το στην βοηθητική είσοδο που έχει για να το ακούς από εκεί. Θα έχει ωραίο ήχο, μονοφωνικό βέβαια πάντα αλλά γλυκό! Μικρός έχω χαλάσει δυό τρία τέτοια ραδιόφωνα και έχω τύψεις τώρα...
>     Σάκης.



νομιζω οτι τελικα στο προγραμα ειναι κ αυτα...και γω εχω τυψεις! εχω χαλασει και γω τετοιες φοβερες συσκευες! που να ηξερες ομως τοτε την αξια που θα ειχαν σημερα..περισοτερο την συναισθηματικη!

----------

